# Carte PCI USB sur G3 266



## zazou44 (3 Novembre 2003)

J'ai une carte PCI USB sur mon G3 266 MT, mais elle ne semble pas reconnue. Il doit me manquer un driver, pouvez-vous m'aider ? J'ai voulu brancher mon Epson 750 photo dessus, mais elle ne répondait pas...


----------



## mfay (3 Novembre 2003)

En dessous de MacOS 9, il faut un driver, il est récupérable sur le site Apple.


----------



## zazou44 (3 Novembre 2003)

je suis sous OS 9.2


----------



## zazou44 (6 Novembre 2003)

Il me manquait effectivement des extensions usb. Néanmoins, j'ai une question, ma carte PCI usb est reconnue par ISA comme une carte video 64mach : comment c'est possible ??


----------



## zazou44 (8 Novembre 2003)

La suite...

Je me rends compte que ma carte PCI USB déconne. Elle est reconnue par ISA comme une carte video 64mach et ma webcam dessus n'apparaît pas. J'ai essayé de brancher mon epson 750 via un cable usb et là pareil, pas de réaction. La webcam s'allume pourtant bien mais je n'en sais pas plus. Dois-je la changer ? Elle était sur un ancien G3 beige 233, elle devrait etre compatible avec un G3 beige MT 266, non ? 

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2003)

zazou44 a dit:
			
		

> Il me manquait effectivement des extensions usb. Néanmoins, j'ai une question, ma carte PCI usb est reconnue par ISA comme une carte video 64mach : comment c'est possible ??



n'y aurait-il pas écrit "ATY" devant 64mach ?
d'après moi, ce n'est pas la carte USB dont tu vois les informations mais la carte vidéo ATI Rage Pro (ou Rage II) intégrée à ton G3...


----------



## zazou44 (8 Novembre 2003)

Merci Fred pour ton intervention, en fait sur mes 3 slots PCI j'ai :
- une carte pci 109e,350 : ??
- une carte tv tuner
- une carte ATYmach64-3DU

Ma carte pci usb est de marque keyspan (UPCI2), ne me manquerait-il pas tout simplement un driver ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## azerty (8 Novembre 2003)

tiens, chez moi , c'est bien indiqué:
- Connecteur A1 &gt; Carte USB
- Connecteur B1 &gt; Connecteur PCI (qui correspond à une carte tunerTV)
- Connecteur F1 &gt; Carte vidéo --&gt; Ecran


----------



## zazou44 (8 Novembre 2003)

Voici ce que j'ai exactement sur mes 3 slots :

- connecteur A1 : carte scsi apple53C875card
- B1 : carte video pci109e,350
- F1 : ATYmach64_3DU

Ma carte usb est sur le connecteur A1.

Par ailleurs, je viens de comprendre qu'il me faut un driver keyspan pour que le mac corresponde avec la carte...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2003)

zazou44 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Fred pour ton intervention, en fait sur mes 3 slots PCI j'ai :
> - une carte pci 109e,350 : ??
> - une carte tv tuner
> - une carte ATYmach64-3DU
> ...



de deux choses l'une ;
1° soit il te manque un driver
-&gt; ils sont téléchargeables sur le site d'apple ; une autre solution, c'est de réinstaller Mac OS 9 à partir du cd avec la fonction "ajouter / supprimer" ; là, autant que je me souvienne, il faut cocher la case "USB" et surtout ne pas cocher la case "USB card support" (ou un truc comme ça), sinon ça plante au démarrage
bref, il faut faire comme si ta carte PCI n'était pas une carte mais un bus USB intégré
ensuite, le cas échéant, il faut relancer les MàJ 9.2.1 puis 9.2.2

2° soit la carte n'est pas reconnue par ISA parce qu'aucun périphérique n'est connecté dessus (mais ça m'étonnerait)

essaie déjà d'installer correctement les drivers, et reviens nous dire comment ça se présente
au pire, si ça marche pas, je crois que j'ai sauvegardé les extensions nécessaires au fonctionnement de la carte USB (en allant piocher les extensions dans les packages d'installation avec TomeViewer), je pourrai toujours te les envoyer...


----------



## azerty (8 Novembre 2003)

[hors sujet] 
       dsl zazou, impossible de répondre à ton MP, non seulement le message ne part pas, mais depuis , ça  bloque tout autre mouvement sur MacG, et même sur le net, depuis mon PC !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






      finalement, je me suis reconnecté depuis mon Mac, mais ça fait la même chose ...sauf que là, ça bloque seulement sur MacG, heureusement pas sur le reste...et il suffit que j'efface les cookies pour que je puisse de nouveau surfer sur McG...mais tjs sans pouvoir répondre au MP, sinon, ça recommence.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

    je ne sais pas ce qui se passe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/hors sujet]

     heureusement Fred, qui s'y connait d'ailleurs bcp mieux que moi, t'a répondu...


----------



## azerty (8 Novembre 2003)

encore hors sujet, juste un essai..


----------



## zazou44 (8 Novembre 2003)

(Free est complètement bloqué ce soir, impossible d'avoir accès aux mails, moi aussi azerty).

Donc, je disais que si quelqu'un pouvait m'envoyer le driver de la carte usb UPCI2 de chez Keyspan, il me sauvera la mise !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2003)

zazou44 a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, je viens de comprendre qu'il me faut un driver keyspan pour que le mac corresponde avec la carte...



ça m'étonnerait vraiment... les extensions apple doivent suffire, sur aucune des deux cartes USB que j'ai utilisées je n'ai dû installer de drivers propres...

(au fait, je confirme : en ce moment, mieux vaut ne pas redémarrer son modem adsl chez free : j'ai du attendre 1/4 d'heure pour pouvoir enfin me reconnecter ; quant aux mails, ça a l'air complètement mort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## zazou44 (8 Novembre 2003)

Le modèle de ma carte pci usb est :ici 

J'ai testé la carte avec un câble usb et mon Epson 750 et l'Epson ne démarre pas...

Ma webcam usb est allumée mais n'est pas reconnue...

Voici mes extensions usb installées :

EPSON USBPrintClass1
EPSON USBPrintClass2
EPSON USBPrintClass3
Extension de stockage USB
Gestion de stockage USB
Localiseur de logiciels USB
USB Device Extension
USB Support
USB Authoring Support
Philips USB Cameras


----------



## azerty (8 Novembre 2003)

[tjs hors sujet]


			
				zazou44 a dit:
			
		

> (Free est complètement bloqué ce soir, impossible d'avoir accès aux mails, moi aussi azerty).



         non, non, rien à voir, la connexion Free fonctionne normalement (sauf pour l'accès à la page perso, ce matin, apparemment... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), c'est bien un pb avec mes cookies de McG, mais je n'ai pas encore de réponse d'un modo ou admin dans le forum où j'ai posé le pb......[/hors sujet]

         comme j'ai acheté mon G3 avec tout installé, je suis bien incapable de te tuyauter sur cette histoire de carte USB..


----------



## azerty (8 Novembre 2003)

[hs] pardon, juste encore un essai... [/hs]


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2003)

zazou44 a dit:
			
		

> Donc, je disais que si quelqu'un pouvait m'envoyer le driver de la carte usb UPCI2 de chez Keyspan, il me sauvera la mise !



sur cette page de downloads de Keyspan, j'ai trouvé ceci

comme je le disais, il n'y a malheureusement pas de drivers spécifiques Keyspan, les drivers indiqués étant les génériques d'Apple (ça doit être les mêmes extensions que celles que je t'ai envoyées)
de plus, il y a écrit "Platform: Mac OS 8.6 and 9.0 ONLY" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(donc les systèmes 9.1 et supérieurs contiennent logiquement ces extensions, en version supérieure)

essaie tout de même d'installer "Apple's USB Adapter Card Support Software", en ayant sorti au préalables les extensions USB actuelles de ton Dossier Système (sauf les extensions Epson, si tu testes la carte USB avec l'imprimante)
(enfin je pense que tu commences à t'y connaître dans le glisser-déposer d'extensions et les redémarrages consécutifs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

si ça ne marche pas, efface les extensions installées
Gestion de stockage USB
HID Library
SerialShimLib
USB Device Extension
USB Support
Localiseur de logiciels USB
Extension de stockage USB
et empresse-toi de remettre tes extensions USB d'origine (puisque celles installées sont censées ne fonctionner que sous Mac OS 8.6 et Mac OS 9.0)

tu auras compris que je ne suis pas très optimiste quant au succès de la reconnaissance de la carte suite à cette installation (c'est toujours des mêmes extensions qu'il s'agit, et là elle sont en version inférieure)

par contre, le "Keyspan USB Card Assistant for Mac Software Version 1.1" risque de t'être du plus grand secours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





de toute façon, puisqu'on est désormais certain qu'il n'existe pas de drivers spécifiques Keyspan pour ta carte USB, trois possibilités :

1° la carte fonctionne forcément avec les drivers Apple
=&gt; le tout est de trouver les bonnes versions, de n'installer que les extensions nécessaires (pour éviter tout conflit d'extensions), etc.
au pire, tu installes un second système Mac OS 9.2.2 clean sur une autre partition ou un autre disque dur, en personnalisant l'installation et en cochant les bonnes cases : quand ça marchera sur ce système, il te suffira de comparer avec ton système actuel et de déplacer les extensions nécessaires, ou bien plus simplement, de réinstaller ton système principal de la même façon

2° la carte fonctionne, mais ce sont les périphériques que tu utilises pour tester la carte qui ne fonctionnent pas (problème de drivers pour ces derniers)
=&gt; réinstalle par exemple proprement tes drivers Epson, ou mieux, teste ta carte avec un périphérique USB qui ne nécessite pas de driver

3° la carte est tout simplement défectueuse
=&gt; procure toi-en une autre


----------



## zazou44 (9 Novembre 2003)

Merci bcp, Fred, d'avoir pris le temps de diagnostiquer le problème. J'ai eu confirmation par quelqu'un qui possède une carte pci usb keyspan qu'il y avait bien des drivers avec cette carte. Maintenant, je ne sais pas s'ils fonctionnent et s'ils servent à qqch au-dessus de OS 9.0. Cette carte était installée sur un G3 beige 233 DT, sous OS 9, je ne vois pas pourquoi elle ne tournerait pas sur un G3 266 MT ? La différence est que je suis sous OS 9.2.2. Je vais donc réinstaller le système complet et voir. 

Comme je le disais, mon Epson 750 ne reçoit aucune info si je la branche sur le port usb. Il y a donc bien un pb de reconnaissance. Quant à ma nouvelle webcam logitech quickcam zoom, elle s'allume bien sur le port usb de cette carte, mais n'est pas reconnue pour autant par yahoo messenger, alors que c'est un modèle connu et qui fonctionne sur mac. J'espère juste qu'elle est compatible avec OS 9.2 (OS 9, oui) !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2003)

dans un soucis d'exhaustivité, voilà encore 3 possibilités (beaucoup moins probables, mais bon...)

4° ta carte USB fonctionne, et tes périphériques fonctionnent ; c'est le câble qui ne fonctionne pas
=&gt; teste avec un autre câble USB
(mais vu que tu as deux périphériques différents, tu dois avoir essayé avec deux câbles différents, donc cette hypothèse n'a pas grand intérêt)

5° ta carte USB devrait fonctionner, mais le port PCI dans lequel elle est insérée est défectueux
=&gt; change ta carte d'emplacement

6° ta carte USB devrait fonctionner, mais c'est le bus PCI sur l'ensemble de ta carte mère qui est naze
=&gt; teste le bus PCI avec une autre carte PCI

il faut garder à l'esprit qu'il y peut y avoir un cumul de deux ou plusieurs des 6 possibilités que j'ai citées (par exemple, les drivers USB Apple et les drivers Epson sont à la fois mal installés), ce qui peut rendre les tests un peu plus ardus

néanmoins, si avec tout ça, tu n'arrives pas à faire fonctionner la carte, c'est que le sort s'acharne contre toi


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2003)

zut, j'ai répondu juste après toi sans voir ta réponse...



			
				zazou44 a dit:
			
		

> Merci bcp, Fred, d'avoir pris le temps de diagnostiquer le problème. J'ai eu confirmation par quelqu'un qui possède une carte pci usb keyspan qu'il y avait bien des drivers avec cette carte.



il doit s'agir des drivers Apple disponibles sur le site de Keyspan




> Maintenant, je ne sais pas s'ils fonctionnent et s'ils servent à qqch au-dessus de OS 9.0.



comme il ne peut s'agir selon moi que des drivers Apple, effectivement, ils sont intégrés à Mac OS 9.1 et supérieur...
(mais ça ne t'empêche pas de tester les drivers en question)




> Cette carte était installée sur un G3 beige 233 DT, sous OS 9, je ne vois pas pourquoi elle ne tournerait pas sur un G3 266 MT ?



effectivement, à part si ta carte mère est défectueuse, il n'y a aucune raison qu'elle ne fonctionne pas chez toi




> La différence est que je suis sous OS 9.2.2. Je vais donc réinstaller le système complet et voir.



je veux bien croire que du matériel fonctionnant sous Mac OS 9.2.2 ne fonctionne pas sous Mac OS 9.0, mais pas inversement...
je pense qu'il doit y avoir un peu de bazar dans tes extensions, donc une clean install de ton système ne peut être que bénéfique




> Comme je le disais, mon Epson 750 ne reçoit aucune info si je la branche sur le port usb. Il y a donc bien un pb de reconnaissance. Quant à ma nouvelle webcam logitech quickcam zoom, elle s'allume bien sur le port usb de cette carte, mais n'est pas reconnue pour autant par yahoo messenger, alors que c'est un modèle connu et qui fonctionne sur mac. J'espère juste qu'elle est compatible avec OS 9.2 (OS 9, oui) !



le fait que tes périphériques ne fonctionnent pas ne signifie pas forcément que la carte USB ne fonctionne pas : il peut y avoir un problème avec les drivers de ces périphériques (mais comme deux pérphériques différents ne marchent pas, à mon avis ça n'est pas le cas)
le fait que ta webcam s'allume signifie qu'elle est alimentée, c'est-à-dire que la carte USB lui fournit le courant nécessaire à son fonctionnement
ça écarte un peu mes hypothèses 3, 4, 5 et 6

allez, elle finira bien par marcher cette carte ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







bon courage pour tes investigations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





P.S : au fait, qu'est-ce qu'indique le "Keyspan USB Card Assistant for Mac Sofware Version 1.1" ?
(téléchargable sur cette page comme indiqué précédemment)


----------



## zazou44 (9 Novembre 2003)

- J'ai réinstallé le système, rien ne change.
- J'ai changé la carte de slot : rien ne change
- Isa ne la reconnait pas comme carte usb mais comme carte scsi apple53C875, modèle NCR 875
- J'ai installé les drivers apple du site de keyspan, rien ne change
- la carte était toute neuve (ce que m'avait dit le précédent propriétaire), et j'ai vérifié, elle est en effet dans un état impec
- l'assistant usb de keyspan ne me sert à rien, lorsque je le lance j'ai le message suivant : "unable to locate a valid keyspan driver installation, please reinstall the drivers and try again" : il me manque bien qqch !!

Je me souviens qu'au moment où j'ai pris l'adsl, il m'a été impossible de faire tourner un modem usb de chez wanadoo (d'où la solution miracle d'ethernet). Le modem s'allumait mais ne donnait pas le flux au mac...


----------



## MarcMame (10 Novembre 2003)

Commence par virer toutes les autres cartes PCI excepté cette carte USB.
Fait un reset de la carte mère, secteur débranché, avant de rebooter.
Est-ce que c'est mieux reconnu dans ISA ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2003)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Commence par virer toutes les autres cartes PCI excepté cette carte USB.
> Fait un reset de la carte mère, secteur débranché, avant de rebooter.
> Est-ce que c'est mieux reconnu dans ISA ?



excellente idée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(je viens de remarquer que zazou avait en effet plusieurs cartes PCI...)

selon certains, le bus PCI des G3 beiges est un peu faiblard, et pose des problèmes d'alimentation quand plusieurs cartes PCI "gourmandes" sont utilisées en même temps

par exemple, chez moi, j'ai dû changer de carte USB car la première que j'avais (marque Belkin) ne fonctionnait plus en présence de mon ATI Radeon 7000... j'en ai finalement trouvé une de marque Entraga qui a toujours fonctionné parfaitement...


----------



## zazou44 (10 Novembre 2003)

Je viens de regarder les entrailles du mac : 
- carte scsi ultrawide express pci psc
- carte philips turbo tv secam ixmicro
- carte usb keyspan

En fait, je ne me sers pas de la carte tv tuner. Je les ai inversées d'aillleurs (la tv tuner et l'usb) et ça ne change rien. Donc je vais enlever la tv tuner et je reviens vous dire quoi.

Va-t-on y arriver ?????


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2003)

zazou44 a dit:
			
		

> Va-t-on y arriver ?????



aucune raison que tu n'y arrives pas...


----------



## zazou44 (10 Novembre 2003)

Mince, nouveau problème !!! La carte scsi ultrawide que j'ai va avec un de mes disques durs !! J'ai eu le malheur de la déplacer et mon disque dur n'est plus reconnu !!!! J'ai beau redémarrer sur le bon disque, ça bascule sur l'autre dd (avec OS X dessus), que dois-je faire ??? Vérifier les branchements ?? C'est fait !!!! C'est pas la premìère fois que ce dd a un mauvais contact et disparait de la circulation !!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2003)

vraiment désolé pour toi...
là c'est un problème purement matériel
comme tu as déjà vérifié les branchements, je te conseillerais de vérifier la nappe, mais bon...

si le connecteur de ton disque dur a l'air parfaitement normal, ainsi que celui de ta carte SCSI, le mauvais contact que tu subis parfois vient probablement de la nappe... donc tu pourrais essayer de la changer...
sinon, ce que tu peux faire, si la nappe correspond (ou si tu as un adaptateur), c'est brancher le disque dur sur le port SCSI intégré de ta carte mère ; si ça marche, c'est que le mauvais contact vient de la carte PCI SCSI (attention, ça va mouliner, le port intégré étant limité à un débit théorique de 5 Mo/s)

pour en revenir à ton problème de carte USB, puisque tu as Mac OS X, tu pourrais tester ta carte USB directement dessus (en téléchargeant le pilote de ton Epson sur
http://www.epson.fr/support/pilotes/index.shtml

de plus, tu n'aurais ainsi besoin ni de la carte tuner ni de la carte SCSI, et tu pourrais alors ne laisser que la carte USB sur les slots PCI...


----------



## MarcMame (10 Novembre 2003)

Zazou,  tu vas avoir beaucoup de mal à regler tes problèmes si tu procedes de façon anarchique.
Prend les problèmes 1 par 1. Retire toutes tes cartes PCI et n'en mets qu'une seule à la fois. Fait toujours un reset de la carte mère avant de démarrer, toujours le secteur débranché.
Si tu le peux, fait les tests sous MacOS9 puis sous MacOS X.
Si MacOS X se trouve sur ton DD externe essaye de le brancher sur la chaine SCSI narrow d'origine de ton Mac avec l'adaptateur adequat. Sinon fait le test sous MacOS 9.
Commence par ta carte USB et viens nous dire ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## MarcMame (10 Novembre 2003)

zazou44 a dit:
			
		

> mon disque dur n'est plus reconnu !!!!  Vérifier les branchements ?? C'est fait !!!! C'est pas la premìère fois que ce dd a un mauvais contact et disparait de la circulation !!


Es tu sûr qu'une ou plusieurs pins ne sont pas tordues / cassées sur les connecteurs SCSI ? Ces connecteurs sont fragiles et les pins se tordent facilement.


----------



## zazou44 (11 Novembre 2003)

Je n'ai pas d'amélioration... J'ai laissé reposer le mac 24 h, mais il refuse toujours de démarrer sur mon dd scsi, ça bascule sur l'autre dd d'origine... je suis complètement bloquée pour l'instant, je n'aurais jamais dû bouger la carte scsi de son connecteur !


----------



## MarcMame (11 Novembre 2003)

Zazou, tu portes bien ton nom... si si !!
Un Mac, ce n'est pas de la pate à crêpe. Il n'est pas meilleur en le laissant reposer. Soit tu écoutes ce qu'on te dit, soit tu restes avec ton mac en vrac.


----------



## azerty (11 Novembre 2003)

...ben oui, hélas...il est peut-être temps de changer nos vieux Macs, maintenant ...


----------



## zazou44 (11 Novembre 2003)

Pardon mais je ne suis pas technicienne !! 

Comment réinitialise-t-on la carte mère ?

Mon mac refuse toujours de démarrer sur mon dd scsi, j'ai beau changer la carte de connecteur, rien ne se passe. Au démarrage, j'entends les deux dd tourner, puis un petit bruit comme de lecture sur le dd scsi et hop ça redémarre tout seul sur le dd d'origine du G3.

Norton ne sert à rien puisque le cd ne reconnait pas le dd scsi.


----------



## zazou44 (12 Novembre 2003)

Il y a du nouveau ! J'ai changé de connecteur la carte scsi et mon dd à problème est enfin reconnu. Par contre, le mac refuse de démarrer avec l'OS qui est dessus (9.2) et ça bascule toujours sur l'autre dd sur lequel j'ai OS X.


----------



## zazou44 (12 Novembre 2003)

Bon, y a du progrès, je ne sais pas si ça vous intéresse toujours, j'ai réussi à retrouver mon dd récalcitrant, je l'ai réinitialisé et j'ai réinstallé OS 9.2.2 dessus. Mais c'est maintenant la carte USB qui ne marche plus, en ce sens que ma webcam branchée dessus ne s'allume plus !!!!!! Je pense que ce sont vraiment les connecteurs qui merdouillent...

La suite au prochain numéro.

Un conseil pour les possesseurs de G3 beiges, ne vous amusez pas à changer vos cartes des slots pci, c'est à vos risques et périls !


----------



## MarcMame (12 Novembre 2003)

zazou44 a dit:
			
		

> Pardon mais je ne suis pas technicienne !!


Raison de plus !


----------



## zazou44 (12 Novembre 2003)

Ca maaaaaaaaaaaarche !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il y avait bien un driver avec la carte keyspan. Ne cherchez plus !!!!!!!!!

Merci à tous pour votre aide !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2003)

zazou44 a dit:
			
		

> Un conseil pour les possesseurs de G3 beiges, ne vous amusez pas à changer vos cartes des slots pci, c'est à vos risques et périls !



hem... faut pas exagérer non plus... mon G3 serait mort depuis longtemps sinon ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				zazou44 a dit:
			
		

> Ca maaaaaaaaaaaarche !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



content pour toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais c'est vraiment étrange que le driver ne se trouve pas sur le site de support de Keyspan...


----------



## manumanolo (18 Mai 2005)

FredG3 a dit:
			
		

> hem... faut pas exagérer non plus... mon G3 serait mort depuis longtemps sinon !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tout d'abord merci à touts les intervenants de cette discussion pour les nombreuse solution apporté à ce probleme de carte usb (qui ne m'etait pas déstiné au départ).
En revanche j'ai toujours moi aussi un probleme avec ma carte usb/pci sur mon powermac 9600 sous OS 9.1 (ca c'est du précis !).
j'ai le fameux driver mac, on m'a dit sur plusieurs sites qu'il n'en existait qu'un. (celui du site keyspan ou apple=idem). ma carte est reconnue mais aucun periphs ne fonctionne... au secour, je ne sait plus quoi faire !
s'il existe un driver spécifique, merci de m'indiquer ou je puis le chopper please.
j'ai ouvert une discussion (pas trés suivie d'ailleurs) nommée : pb carte usb/PCI Keyspan.
ayez pitié de moi.
merci.
ps : j'ai bien rigolé sur cette discussion et je suis d'accord avec bcp d'entre vous : quand un probleme se manifeste, il ne faut rien bidouiller mais essayer de détecter celui ci en repartant du plus simple : cable, port deffectueux ou non etc....
exemple : j'ai passé une nuit chez un ami a trouver une solution à son pbm d'imprimante et ce n'etait qu'une poussiere dans le port usb.

a bonne entendeur, tchoooo !!


----------

